# Karpfenangeln im Rhein



## Marvin-2908 (14. März 2010)

Hallo ZUsammen!
Ich möchte dieses jahr das erste mal richtig auf karpfen am rhein angeln gehen, nur leider weiß ich nicht genau wie ich das anstellen soll.
Ich vermute das die karpfen hinter den Buhnen setehn, da wo weinig strömund und das wasser tief ist oder?
Wo würdet ihr euren köder plazieren?
Ich wollte eig. zwischen den Buhnen/grippen angeln und dort die montaten mit dem bot rausbringen.
Vielleicht stehen die karpfen aber auch in der fahrrine, in welchen die boote fahren?
Dann müsste ich aber die montage ebenfalls mit dem boot rausfahren und SEHR viel grundblei verwenden=)
Welchen Köder könnt ihr empfehlen?
Ich vermute mal das die karpfen im rhein ziemlich stark sind und das gerät aangepasst bzw. ausreichend sein muss oder??
Ich weiß ich stelle viele fragen, aber vielleicht kann mir ja jemand von euch helfen=)?.
Wir müssten das das schlachboot am ufer festbinden, da ich glaub das wir nicht gegen die stömung ankämen=)

mfg:q


----------



## xpudel666x (14. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

Wenn ihr lebensmüde seid, dann fahrt mit nem Schlauchboot auf die Hauptströmung raus..


----------



## colognecarp (14. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

Ich hatte da vor einiger Zeit mal was zu geschrieben, vieleicht hilft dir das ein bischen weiter http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2762011&postcount=9


----------



## Marvin-2908 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

danke
das hab ich net mehr gefunden!!
Warum
Iwr haben des schon so oft gemacht und sind mit dem boot auf den rhein.
Das ist extra en angelboot mit hartboden usw.


----------



## colognecarp (15. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

Befischt hier sonst niemand den Rhein auf Karpfen, mal so eine allgemeine Frage ?


----------



## Marvin-2908 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

schaut nicht so aus.
Alle asagen, dass es sich nicht lohnen würde da zu angeln, also auf die karpfen=)


----------



## ernie1973 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

Hm, also ich angle seit mehreren Jahren am Rhein und hatte noch keinen Karpfen als "Beifang" - ich angle normalerweise auch nicht mit wirklichen Karpfenködern, weiß aber aus der Erfahrung an meiner Vereinstalsperre, das Karpfen auch gerne mal auf Tauwurm oder Madenbündel beißen, wenn sie da sind!

Also vermute ich einfach mal, dass die Dichte an Karpfen im Rhein nicht sehr groß ist - klar gibt es dort auch eine Menge Karpfen und diese sind vermutlich starke Kämpfer, ABER ob es lohnt, sie gezielt zu beangeln weiß ich nicht.

An strömungsarmen Stellen könnte etwas gehen - insbesondere in der Nähe von Warmwassereinläufen (Industriekühlwasser/Kraftwerke) - aber so an der normalen Rheinstrecke rund um Köln z.B. halte ich den Fang eines Karpfens für relativ selten! (lasse mich aber gerne eines Besseren belehren!).

Denn wenn man einen durchtrainierten strömungsgestählten Flußkarpfen erwischt, dann wird der sicherlich deutlich leckerer sein, als ein Karpfen aus einem modrigen Tümpel, der ohnehin nur noch von Futterplatz zu Futterplatz schwimmt und von den Specimen-Carphuntern mit kiloweise "Zeug" verwöhnt wird, um sich ab und zu auch mal wieder fangen und ablichten zu lassen!

;O)

Also - ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg beim Karpfenangeln im Rhein und ich denke, WENN Du es schaffst, sie dort zu überlisten, wirst Du beim Drill eine Menge Spaß und einen harten Kampf haben!

...Flußkarpfen lassen sich nicht so einfach drillen, wie die üblichen Modersee-Hängebauchschweine!

Zudem wird bestimmt nicht soviel auf Karpfen im Rhein geangelt, weil die Carphunter-Specimen-Cracks dabei ihr übliches "Tackle" samt Rod Pod und Funkbißanzeiger nicht so gut zum Einsatz bringen können, wie an einem stehenden Gewässer!

Es wären andere Methoden nötig und auch das Anfüttern gestaltet sich an den meisten Stellen aufgrund der Mega-Strömung schwierig!

Auf jeden Fall stellt es nach meiner Ansicht eine große Herausforderung dar, GEZIELT Karpfen im Rhein zu fangen! 

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## DogTag (16. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

Ich befische den Rhein seit gut über einem Jahr gezielt auf Karpfen. Sagen wir mal so... ich kenne Stellen, da sieht man im Sommer auf Sicht immer um die 30-40 Satzkarpfen, die sich in praller Sonner an der Oberfläche aufhalten. Diese habe ich mit Schwimmbrot nicht an den Haken bekommen, auf Boilies schon gar nicht.

Allerdings habe ich im letzten Jahr einen 33 Pfund Schuppi im Rhein fangen können, wo ich tagelang kiloweise Futter ausgebracht hatte. Mein Problem war dabei, dass ich auch unzählige Brassen, Rotaugen und auch Wollhandkrabben angelockt habe. Meine Bissanzeiger waren eigentlich ständig am piepen (ganz kurz) und ich war mir nie sicher, ob dies nun ein Biss ist oder nicht. Ich habe dann öfter schon mal die Ruten eingeholt und etliche Krabben am Haken gehabt, die sich wie besessen um den Boilie klammerten. 

Ich habe in Sachen Karpfen im Fluss wenig Erfahrung, sodass ich noch in der Versuchsphase bin. Jedenfalls fühlte sich ein 33 Pfund Karpfen an wie ein Waller von 1 Meter. Ich war regelrecht enttäuscht, als ich nach langem Kampf den Schuppi an der Oberfläche gesehen habe. Ich dachte echt, dass der Fisch am Haken mein neuer PB ist. Der Schuppi war extrem lang, dafür aber sehr schlank.

Habe auch mit einigen Karpfenanglern gesprochen, die gezielt am Rhein auf Karpfen fischen und dort auch gute Erfolge verzeichnen konnten. Die meisten sagen aber, dass man im Jahr so auf ~1-1,5 Tonnen an Boilies kommt, nur um anzufüttern. Das hat mich richtig erschrocken, aber es ist eigentlich nicht wirklich viel. Gut... in Sachen Boilies sitze ich an der Quelle und ich muss dafür keinen Cent bezahlen.

Ich habe mir für dieses Jahr auch fest vorgenommen, dass ich den Rhein konsequent und intensiv auf Karpfen befischen werde, auch wenn ich meist leer ausgehe.

Ich habe das große Glück (?), dass ich in einem privaten Gewässer fischen darf, wo ein extrem guter Karpfenbestand (auch sehr schwere) herrscht. Nach 2 Jahren ist es aber auch irgendwie langweilig geworden, wenn man auf Ansage Karpfen fängt, die auch noch richtig groß und schwer sind. Da fehlt mir auch irgendwo der Anreiz und die Motivation, sodass ich den Rhein jetzt als eine echte Aufgabe ansehe.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn dieses Thema hier nicht untergeht und sich andere Flussangler zum Thema Karpfen und Rhein auslassen. 

Frage: Wie füttert ihr in leichter Strömung an? Boilies mit dem Wurfrohr macht dort ja absolut keinen Sinn. In Seitenarmen, wo das Wasser ruhig ist, sieht die Sache schon wieder anders aus.


----------



## Doc Plato (16. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

@ Dog Tag  - Ui... das würde bedeuten das man durchschnittlich 3,4 Kilo jeden Tag im Jahr in den Bach an Futter schmeissen müsste....

Ich habe im Rhein noch nie wirklich gezielt auf Karpfen geangelt, aber immer auf einen Beifang beim Heavy Feedern gehofft. Aber ich kann Dir sagen das das gezielte fangen von Karpfen im Rhein zur Königsdisziplin zählt! Eine +70er Barbe im Rhein ist im Drill besser als jeder 20 Pfund Baggerlochkarpfen!
Um im Rhein Karpfen zu fangen, musst Du wissen was sie dort fressen, wo sie das Futter finden und Deinen Köder entsprechend anpassen (ggf. viele ungewollte Beifänge verbuchen). Gut, wenn man die Kohle oder den Willen hat, um 1-1,5 TONNEN im Jahr an Boilies zu versenken... joar....stehen die Chancen besser 

Die beste Chance nen (Wild)Karpfen im Strom zu fangen, besteht darin so oft wie möglich, mit offenen Augen am Wasser zu sein. Karpfenruten mit 3-3,5lbs sind bis zur Strömungskante an den Buhnen einsetzbar, im Hauptstrom dagegen.. sorry.....  da bleibt nicht mal mein 180gr (netto) Futterkorb liegen! Da brauchste schon anderes Zeugs! 220gr Korb/Grippblei mit Krallen je nach örtlicher Gegebenheit sind da schon das Mindeste....  Oder Du hast nen Altarm wo Du fischen kannst.


----------



## colognecarp (16. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

Wenn man jedes Wochenende am Rhein sitz muss man schon zimlich abgebrüht sein, das ist nur was für die ganz harten Jungs, da kommt man auch auf die gigantischen Summen an Futter, kein Frage !

Wir haben uns für dieses Jahr auf jedenfall vorgenommen ein paar mal an einen Flußabschnitt zu fischen und einen Hafen aus zu quetschen.Ab und an kommt das raue Klima schon gut


----------



## DogTag (16. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

Die Kollegen von mir füttern laut Aussage um die 10 Kg pro Tag an. Wenn ich in den Keller an meinen Boilieschrank gehe und mir einen 10 Kg Eimer dort anschaue, dann ist das schon echt eine ganze Menge. Irgendwie habe ich da im Kopf eine Blockade, solche Mengen ins Wasser zu werfen. Aber auch andere Karpfenangler (die meist nur Baggerseen oder Teiche befischen) füttern viel größere Mengen an als ich das mache.

Mit welchen Montagen fischt ihr im Rhein auf Karpfen? Ich habe mir auf jeden Fall auf diversen Messen ordentlich Haken, Vorfach und Kleinzeugs gekauft, da ich natürlich mit deutlich mehr Abrissen durch Hänger rechne.

Ich hab da kein Problem mit, wenn ich evtl. in diesem Jahr 100x leer ausgehe bzw. keinen Karpfen fangen werde. Auf einer Rute geht immer was, da ich meist mit Monstercrab fische. Da sind öfter mal Waller dabei, wobei diese meist im Bereich 30 - 70 cm liegen. Aber auch da gibt es immer wieder Überraschungen.


----------



## Sash24 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

Schade, das die  Diskussion hier ein Ende gefunden hat, da ich heute mimm Füttern angefangen habe.naja denke ich werde mal den Rest des Jahres am Rhein meine Montagen ausbringen.

Vielleicht hat dieses Jahr ja jemand Erfolge im Rhein gefeiert, wäre schön wenn der ein oder andere seine Erfahrungen mit einem Neuling austauscht.

Allzeit Tight Lines

Hubi


----------



## Sash24 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

Schade das die Diskussion hier schon zu Ende ist, da ich gerade anfange im Rhein gezielt auf Karpfen zu fischen.

Wäre schön wenn jemand erfolge im Rhein feiern konnte und diese mit jemenden austauschen könnte.

Allzeit tight Lines

Hubi


----------



## boiliemeister (7. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

Hallo
Hier ist einer wo am Rhein auf Karpfen fischt

Was willst genau wissen?????
Mein Kumpel und ich fischen eine Woche non stop am Rhein.
Such dir Plätze aus wo viel Kies ist,nehm kurze Buhnen.Da ist das Wasser tiefer und die Strömung ist dort nicht so stark.Und vor allem such dir Plätze aus wo kein Mensch angeln würde.Zu dem Thema füttern,da wird es Interesant.Wir fütteern mit Mais Weizen Hanf an.Aber nicht nur ein Eimer am Tag kannst ruhig kräftig anfüttern,das futter treibt zwar etwas ab.aber das macht nichts.Zum schluss würde ich Boilies bei mischen.Aber vorsicht mit der grösse von denn Boilies.Ich fische meistens mit 30er,mit 18er brauchst nicht anfangen BRASSEN ohne Ende.
Noch etwas schau ob du im Kies Muscheln findest 
Gruss Alex


----------



## Marvin-2908 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

hi
es freut mich zu sehen,dass das thema wieder hervorkommt.
wir konnten dieses jahr leider nur 2 rheinkarpfen landen,ABEr man muss bedenken, dass wir erst seit diesem jahr aktiv auf karpfen angeln.
Mit den plätzen hab ich noch etwas probleme.
Ich finde einfach nicht die richtigen stellen.
Ich werde nächstes jahr mal ein paar neue stellen testen und dann mal sehen was da so hervorkommt.
Ich finde aber, dass das rheinangeln auf karpfen richtig geil ist....#6
Mir geht es eig. um den platz....
Ich bin mir da total unsicher. Wir hatten jetzte einen platz der war recht gut.
2 barben, 1 schuppenkarpfen 8kg und 1brassen. Das alles in einer nacht.
Wie tief soltle das wasser denn sein?
Angelt ihr weit weg vom ufer?


----------



## ribak91 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

hoi leute mich freuts auch das das thema mal bischen anfängt zu leben #6 angle auch am rhein auf karpfen, würde sagen die optimale wassertiefe liegt so bei 3-4 metern z.b  an buhnen. was denkt ihr?


----------



## Marvin-2908 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

ja denk ich auch
aslo ich weiß einfach ent was ich davo halten soll
wir haben eine buhne die is 6m tief und da hatte ich den größten karpfen im rhein (16kg)
Wir haben aber auch eine buhne die ist 11m tief. Ich werde es da nächtes jahr auch mal testen.
An dem guten platz beträgt die tiefe so 5m


----------



## Sash24 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

Geilo gibt ja doch noch leben hier:vik:

haben am samstag die erste nacht gemacht, was soll ich sagen, NISCHTSSS. aber egal haben uns in den kopf gesetzt ca 6 wochen durchzufüttern mit mais weizen pellets und den tag vor dem angeln boillies mitrein. zum thema füttern es gehen pro tag ca.30 liter partikel und pellets rein, denke es sollte reichen um die fische zu locken. was habt ihr mit den stellen für erfahrung gemacht??? Buhne warmwassereinläufe etc. und wie kann ich es vermeiden das ich jede halbe stunde nen vollrun wegen blätter gestrüpp usw. habe.

Tight Lines

Hubi


----------



## Marvin-2908 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

hi
ich glaube das was ihr da macht bringt nicht so viel.
Wenn ich mir einen platz aussuche, dann wird das alles genau gemacht.
Am rhein kannste net einfach mal 30kg einkloppen und dann hoffen das da was geht.
Sucht euch die stellen GENAUSTENS aus!!!
Achtet auch mal auf hindernisse usw.

Wenn ich jetzt am rhein angeln gehen würde, dann vermutlich am hafen bzw hafeneinfahrt.
Nicht mehr im strom!
Das müsstet ihr aber wissen, denn ich bein kein experte.
Ich suche mir aber immer stellen aus die tied oder flach sind.
Die fahrrinne is auch ne super sache....


----------



## boiliemeister (8. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

So Leute jetzt geht es los.
Wir fischen bei 6m bis 11m tiefe,und die weite ist nicht so entscheident.Oder meinst wenn an denn Buhnenenden anfütterst stehen die karpfen dort.Falsch dort stehen sie nicht.So wie mein Vorgänger schrieb fing er nichts und warum falsche Stelle befischt.Suche löcher an deinem Platz und fütter dort an.Dann kommt der Erfolg von selber.Und zum füttern naja 30kilo am Tag finde ich ein bischen zuviel,ich selbst füttere 10kilo an am Tag.Wenn kein Brassen am Platz haben willst mische etwas Buttersäure ein deine Partikel aber vorsicht beim dosieren.Ich selbst mische bei 10kg 10mml bei.
Wo angelt ihr genau am Rhein
Mfg Alex


----------



## Sash24 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

erstmal danke für die regen antworten#6.

zum thema futter: es sind nur ca. 30 liter gequollener mais und weizen inklusive ca 2 kg pellets, nicht 30 kg . verteile 25 kg mais & 25 kg weizen auf 4 tage auf.

fischen tun wir in ner rinne die bei 1,5 meter tiefe anfänt un bei 4 meter aufhört. ist ca 2 meter breit und 1 tief. es reichen auch 100 gramm blei und alles bleibt liegen, und das mitten in der strömung.

haben bei uns im rheinland nähe köln viele vielversprechende stellen, wollten aber erstmal dies unter beschuß:q nehmen.

Tight lines

Hubi


----------



## Marvin-2908 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

hallo
ich weiß ja nicht, aber ich benutze immer so 170-250g blei.
Ich persönlich finde, dass es auf den boilie buw. den köder nicht ankommt.
FAST NUR AUF DIE STELLE!!!!


----------



## Sash24 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

da gib ich dir recht, der beste köder/montage hilft nichts wenn man am fisch vorbeifischt.:q


----------



## boiliemeister (9. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

Wie wärs mal mit einem Treffen am Rhein????


----------



## Sash24 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

wo kommst du denn her??


----------



## boiliemeister (9. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

Aus der nähe von Karlsruhe


----------



## Sash24 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

iss ja schon ne ecke. aber geile möglichkeiten bei euch am rhein zu fischen. bei euch sind doch auch altarme, oder?


----------



## boiliemeister (11. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

ja stimmt,kennst dich gut aus


----------



## boiliemeister (11. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

Also mit meiner karte darf bis nach Ludwigshafen angeln mit Seitenarmen.Aber da wo ich wohne gibt es so geile Stellen auf Karpfen.Ne Wochenkarte kostet 15 Euro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Und 24Std angeln erlaubt.
Mfg Alex


----------



## ZanderTim (11. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

hey , also ich seh die dinger immer in den altarmen und kleinere seen ..... die abgelegen vom rhein sind ... nur wenn man sich da erwischen lässt ist ne angel weg und 250€ strafe wennst das bezahlst wird aber das verfahren dann eingestellt  ;-) .   aber mit einer richtigen antwort zu dem thema kann ich auchnicht dienen ,sorry . nette grüsse


----------



## Sash24 (11. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

@zandertim: kein prob trotzdem danke.

@boiliemeister: hört sich nicht schlecht an, fischst du eher in den altarmen/seen oder im rhein selber???

wir haben leider bei uns nur den hauptstrom:c #q
oder häfen, wobei ich diese extra nicht befische da ich der kochtopffraktion#a|smash: nicht die stellen füttern will!!!!|sagnix
ach übrigens habe heute erste aktivitäten an unserer stelle gesehen (ca. 80 cm großer schatten gesehen, der einem karpfen extrem ähnlich sah also kein wels|stolz
Tight Lines 

Hubi


----------



## boiliemeister (13. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

Fische beides Rhein Baggerseen und Altrheinarme.
Wenn ich bock auf Action habe dann Rhein.Nichts geileres wie auf einen abartigen Run. 
Google im Search nach dem Rhein bei uns oder unsere Gewässer
Mfg Alex


----------



## Sash24 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*



boiliemeister schrieb:


> Fische beides Rhein Baggerseen und Altrheinarme.
> Wenn ich bock auf Action habe dann Rhein.Nichts geileres wie auf einen abartigen Run.
> Google im Search nach dem Rhein bei uns oder unsere Gewässer
> Mfg Alex


 Habsch schön vorher deshalb wusste ich es auch.
wie siehts denn im winter bei euch aus?


----------



## boiliemeister (13. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

Also
Die Winterkarpfen gehen sehr gut bei uns am Rhein 40pfd aufwärts.ist kein Problem.Auch an denn _Baggerseen ist kein Problem,ausser an denn Altrheiarmen da geht nichts ist auch komisch.
Wenn aber mal echt was geiles erleben wilst send ich dir per PN zuviele Geier hier!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Top Gewässer dort hab ich meinen Rkord geknackt 60pfd und 50pfd sind dort kein Thema!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Mfg alex


----------



## Sash24 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

RESPEKT|schild-g#r

du bringst mich richtig zum tr......

habe dieses jahr 2 mal meinen pb geknackt 43 pfd schuppi hammer drill ca. 40 min von knapp 200 m entfernung rübergahollt & 44 pfd spiegler two tone wovon ich auch ein hammer unterwasser drill video habe. 

aber alles im see.

allerdings ist es auch erst meine 2 saisson wobei ich nur 8 mal fischen konnte und überwiegend nur über nacht.

wie sieht es denn bei euch aus muss man die stellen lange anfüttern oder reicht es wenn man 1-2 Tage füttert?

Bei uns fischt niemand am rhein und wir müssen wirklich lange futter arien machen, zumal wir auch noch nicht wissen an welchen stellen wirklich fisch vorbeikommt.

Leider geht bei uns koomischerweise im winter relativ wenig, fast alle meiner kollegen haben ihr tackle schon eingemottet.

Tight Lines

Hubi


----------



## boiliemeister (14. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

Hey 
Naja das mit dem füttern ist so ne Sache.An manchen Plätzen musst anständig reinschmeissen,an anderen geht es nach 2 Tage schon ab.
Geb dir nen Tipp nehm mal ne Spot Rute und such Stellen ab.So mach ich es zieh das Blei am Boden entlang und such Löcher dann bist genau richtig.Merk dir die Stelle und fütter dort an.Haben mal aus spass eine futter spur mit boilies gelegt ( White Schokolade) nächsten Tag waren alle Boilies weg.
Ergebnis war ein Grasser 34pfd ging auf ein two one Boilie.
Was noch gut geht sind Pop up mit black Pepper.
Mfg Alex


----------



## Sash24 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

ok.

nur mit dem loten im rhein iss bei uns so ne sachen alle 2 meter nen hänger.

Fahre dann lieber mim futterboot:q.


----------



## Sash24 (15. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

hört sich ja mega an geil.
naja werde nächstes jahr auch 1-2 touren machen.
muss ja noch viel lernen:vik:. 
wieviel km ist der see denn von köln ungefähr entfernt??


----------



## boiliemeister (17. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

dürften so 250 bis 300km sein.Aber lohnt sich,musst mal auf die Bildergalarie vom dem SEE
mfg alex


----------



## DerFischfänger (17. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

Moin,
Die Strecke zwischen Oppenheim und Bingen ist natürlich der Hammer..Krautbänke,Seitenarme etc...wunderschöne Landschaft.
Schau Euch mal das Bildmaterial im Web von Imperial Baits an..Dort geht ne ganze Menge.
Aber natürlich auch im Kölner Raum, ich würde/mache um alle Buhnenfelder einen weiten Bogen..Der Angeldruck ist einfach zu hoch.
Die Nahrung der Karpfen im Rhein hängt in den Steinpackungen..
Such Dir eine , auf den ersten Blick, monotone Stelle mitten in einer langen Steinpackung, an der das Wasser etwas verwirbelt wird. Da kriegst du etwas Futter zu liegen und wenn es beim Füttern in die Steine fliegt ist es auch nicht tragisch.
Benutz schwere Bleie und sieh zu, dass deine Montage genau am Fuß der Packung liegen bleibt.
Viel Glück :m


----------



## bennyhill (17. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*



boiliemeister schrieb:


> Und hast dir denn See betrachtet wo ich dir  gesendet habe.Hammer oder hab noch einen besseren.Dort waren wir im August,hat mich 2 Ruten gekostet !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Angefangen hat es so.
> Da mein Kumpel und ich Urlaub hatten und wir einen See für eine Woche gebucht hatten,ging es los kaum angekommem.Inspektion vom See,dann ging los.Als alles Aufgebaut war,wurden die Ruten verteilt.Die erste Nacht ging garnichts,morgens immer noch nichts.Dann hatte mein Kumpel denn ersten Run.Kurz darauf hatte er ihn ausgeschlitzt,der zweite Run kam diesmal bei mir,nach knapp 30min Drill war der erste Schuppi im Kescher 46pfd.
> Doch der nächste Run lies lange auf sich warten,morgens um halb dreiging es los.Da passierte es kurzer knack und die Rute war dahin.Frust machte sich breit,also ersatz rute raus .Das gleiche nochmal.
> ...


In diesem Tröt geht es doch um das Angeln im Rhein und nicht um plumpeste Selbstbeweihräucherung vom Angeln am See.....
Also zurück zum Thema !


----------



## marcus7 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*



bennyhill schrieb:


> In diesem Tröt geht es doch um das Angeln im Rhein und nicht um plumpeste Selbstbeweihräucherung vom Angeln am See.....
> Also zurück zum Thema !


 

Zumal die Story auch...naja wie soll mans sagen|kopfkrat, komisch klingt|rolleyes.


----------



## boiliemeister (17. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*



bennyhill schrieb:


> In diesem Tröt geht es doch um das Angeln im Rhein und nicht um plumpeste Selbstbeweihräucherung vom Angeln am See.....
> Also zurück zum Thema !



ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## boiliemeister (17. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Zumal die Story auch...naja wie soll mans sagen|kopfkrat, komisch klingt|rolleyes.



Kennst dich überhaupt aus am Rhein auf Karpfen?????????????
Wenn schon mitredest???????????????????ß


----------



## marcus7 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

Klar hab im Rhein schon etliche 70pfünder gefangen, alles kein Thema!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Nur die brechen so oft meine Ruten kaputt, da angel ich nicht mehr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tarpoon (17. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

haaaahaahaaaaa das is ja sooooo geil marcus) ich lieg grad feiernd auf meiner tastatur....


----------



## boiliemeister (18. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Klar hab im Rhein schon etliche 70pfünder gefangen, alles kein Thema!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Nur die brechen so oft meine Ruten kaputt, da angel ich nicht mehr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



boahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  70pfd musst ne 0 wegmachen dann stimmt es


----------



## Sash24 (18. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

Leute!!! denke wir sollten alle mal freundlich bleiben.
weil das hat alle überhaupt nichts mim rhein/angeln zu tun


----------



## boiliemeister (19. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

Da geb ich dir Recht !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Siggy82 (19. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

OK, irgendjemand muss es dir ja sagen, aber mit einem Alter von 35 Jahren, sollte man durchaus mit einem(1) Ausrufezeichen auskommen, ansonsten sehen deine Posts ziemlich.... kindisch aus.

Btw: kein Karpfen bricht deine Ruten, das machen nur solche Fische(http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uO07LmQNDnk), unter Einwirkung einer Kante!


----------



## Marvin-2908 (19. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

hallo!
ich habe eben gerade noch mal die antworten gelesen und das ist echt interessant!
Ich komme übrigens aus oppenheim!
Da hat man spitzen stellen. Ab nächste jahr möchte ich fast nur noch im rhein angeln!
Ich verstehe nur nicht, dass so wenige leute am rhein auf karpfen angeln?
Es gibt eine buhne da geht fast immer was....!


----------



## j4ni (19. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*



Siggy82 schrieb:


> Btw: kein Karpfen bricht deine Ruten, das machen nur solche Fische(http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uO07LmQNDnk), unter Einwirkung einer Kante!



Wobei da natürlich auch Bremseinstellung (und bei den Fischen auch Qualität der Bremse!) und Schnur (ich meine die Fischen dünnes Stahlseil!) eine Rolle spielen...auch und natürlich der Fisch :g
Äh was für Material hast du denn gefischt oh Meister der Ausrufezeichen?

muner blaim,

j!!!!ni


----------



## Sash24 (19. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*



Siggy82 schrieb:


> Btw: kein Karpfen bricht deine Ruten, das machen nur solche Fische(http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uO07LmQNDnk), unter Einwirkung einer Kante!


 

Da muss ich dir leider wiedersprechen.

Ich habe schon 2 kollegen wo dies auch passiert ist und das noch nicht mal bei großen Fischen. Dem einen ist bei ner AKN der Zapfen gebrochen im Drill und dem anderen das oberteil gespleißt und das bei ner Torrix, allerdings hat er den Fisch rausbekommen da es so ziemlich bei der letzten Flucht passiert ist. Ich schließe das allerdings eher auf Materialfehler als auf den Kampstarken Fisch. Und wer weiß vielleicht war ja sogar auch ne Beschädigung an den Ruten die man vorher nicht gesehen hat. 

Schon mal darüber nachgedacht???

Und ich denke mal diese Postpubertierenden Anfeindungen haben hier drin nichts zu suchen. 

Wir sollten uns lieber mal wieder dem eigentlichen Thread zuwenden.

Sch...... meine stelle iss unter Wasser#q, geh jetzt doch wieder an den See. Hoffe es klappte dies Jahr noch mit meinem ersten Rhinecarp.

Also Tight Lines

Hubi


----------



## Sash24 (19. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*



Marvin-2908 schrieb:


> hallo!
> ich habe eben gerade noch mal die antworten gelesen und das ist echt interessant!
> Ich komme übrigens aus oppenheim!
> Da hat man spitzen stellen. Ab nächste jahr möchte ich fast nur noch im rhein angeln!
> ...


 

mit der buhne haste dann den jackpod gezogen.

die meisten scheuen sich vorm rhein wegen der futter/materialschlacht die man in diesem fluß, zumindest bei uns, betreiben muss. bei uns ist bei fast jedem reinholen auch die montage weg (hänger), deshalb fische ich ausschließlich safety im rhein. iss halt keinebillige angelei, zumindest im vergleich zu stehenden gewässern mit nicht so viel hindernissen am boden. ferner können die fische ziehen was in seen nicht in dem maaße gegeben ist ( mal von den halben Meeren über 100 ha und mehr abgesehen)

Tight Lines 

Hubi


----------



## Marvin-2908 (19. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

hi
also wie gesagt, ich fische erst seit 2010 aktiv auf karpfen, aber die runs im rhein, ja, was soll man sagen, einfach der hammer.
Es wundert mich heute noch, dass ich den rausbekommen habe!
Dies war eine rolle für 20€.
Ein paar billige haken ich glaube 1,99€ 10 stück.
Da waren wir noch ganz am anfang unseres wissens.
Also in den buhnen bei uns hat man nie hänger, außer man kommt in die steine am ufer.
Was mich ganz besonders freut ist, dass wir nur mit selbstgemachten boilies fangen.
Die mischung ist eig. ganz gür für den rhein, aber dieses jahr wollen wir was ganz neues testen, was noch nie einer gemacht hat

Bei uns is auch voll hochwasser uns meine buhne ist weg=)
Aber versuchs doch mal im hafen


----------



## Sash24 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

super, glückwunsch, fische auch erst die zweite session auf karpfen und habe mir meine murmeln dieses jahr auch komplett selbst ausgedacht/gerollt. 
was soll ich sagen : nie wieder diese überflaverten und kunstlichen teuren murmeln der (meisten) hersteller, der erfolg gibt einem recht.
iss halt nur wichtig einen bekömmlichen & ausgewogenen mix herzustellen.

zum thema hafeneinfahrten, kann man bei uns vergessen weil dort nur unsere ,naja nicht abwertig nehmen, Kochtopf und osteuopäer sitzen (anstatt catch&relaese meinen die catch& genieß) und denen muss ich nicht auch noch die stellen anfüttern. wie gesagt nicht faalsch verstehen, denn jeder muss selber wissen und entscheiden was er macht.

naja werde jetzt mal pennen gehen hab seit 3 tagen fieber und wolllte morgen doch noch ne nacht an den see.

der rhein iss ja etwas leicht angeschwollen

Tight Lines 

Hubi


----------



## boiliemeister (20. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

Manche hier meinen wirklich die haben Ahnung vom Rhein auf Karpfen ( z.b  70 Pfd andere denken nicht mal daran dass die Ruten Materialfehler haben bzw. hatten ) Nur einer schrieb es.Schon traurig wie es hier abgeht
Aber auch solche Leute muss es geben.
Mfg Alex


----------



## DerFischfänger (20. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

Alex, wir sind ja hier schließlich auf Anglerboard.de und nicht aufm Ponyhof:m

Ich lad dich herzlich ein, bei uns am Rhein mal fischen zu kommen, mit vernüftigen Boot etc. pp; im Gegenzug komm ich mal zu dir..dann gibts en Bericht und dann schauen wa mal weiter :g(ohne Ironie)


----------



## boiliemeister (20. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

Kein Problem!


----------



## boiliemeister (20. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*



j4ni schrieb:


> Wobei da natürlich auch Bremseinstellung (und bei den Fischen auch Qualität der Bremse!) und Schnur (ich meine die Fischen dünnes Stahlseil!) eine Rolle spielen...auch und natürlich der Fisch :g
> Äh was für Material hast du denn gefischt oh Meister der Ausrufezeichen?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*



boiliemeister schrieb:


> Was hat die Bremseinstellung mit einem Rutenbruch zutun?



So ziemlich alles. Die Frage verwundert mich nun doch.
Die heutigen Hochleistungsschnüre haben Tragkraften, die so ziemlich jede Rute überlasten. Das die Rollenbremse auf den schwächsten Teil der Ausrüstung abgestimmt sein muss, ist doch kein Geheimnis. Und das ist in der Regel die Rute. Es sei denn man fischt mit sehr feinen Schnüren, was grade beim Karpfenangeln eher selten der Fall sein dürfte. 

Wenn also die Bremse zu stark eingestellt ist, gibt´s bei entsprechendem Zug eben Rutenbruch. Kommt noch ne kleine Beschädigung am Blank hinzu, um so eher.


----------



## boiliemeister (20. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

Also damit bin ich nicht einverstanden.Bevor die Rute bricht,reisst vorher die Hauptschnur.Ist meine Meinung.


----------



## jochen1000 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*



boiliemeister schrieb:


> Also damit bin ich nicht einverstanden.Bevor die Rute bricht,reisst vorher die Hauptschnur.Ist meine Meinung.
> Höchstens die Bremse ist komplett zu gedreht,dann ja.



Was willst du denn damit jetzt sagen? Da würd ich nochmal den Korrekturstift ansetzen! Nochmal lesen, kurz schmunzeln und dann richtigstellen


----------



## Mr. Sprock (20. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*



Sash24 schrieb:


> zum thema hafeneinfahrten, kann man bei uns vergessen weil dort nur unsere ,naja nicht abwertig nehmen, Kochtopf und osteuopäer sitzen (anstatt catch&relaese meinen die catch& genieß) und denen muss ich nicht auch noch die stellen anfüttern. wie gesagt nicht faalsch verstehen, denn jeder muss selber wissen und entscheiden was er macht.




Mach dir da mal keinen Kopp. 
Es sind immer nur Leute, die es falsch verstehen wollen und darauf aufmerksam machen.
Alle anderen verstehen es schon so wie du es gemeint hast.


----------



## boiliemeister (20. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*



jochen1000 schrieb:


> Was willst du denn damit jetzt sagen? Da würd ich nochmal den Korrekturstift ansetzen! Nochmal lesen, kurz schmunzeln und dann richtigstellen



Willst mir weiss machen dass deine Hauptschnur nicht reisst wenn die Bremse komplett zu hast?


----------



## jochen1000 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

Nein, ich will dir sagen, dass deine beiden Sätze in der Konstellation Unsinn ergeben. Aber wenn du das so stehen lassen willst, hab ich da kein Problem mit!

Gruß

Jochen


----------



## boiliemeister (21. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

so besser


----------



## Sash24 (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

Moin mal wieder da!

und hat jemand letztes Jahr Erfol gehabt?

Hatte leider (nur) einen Siluris Glanis dran, aber leider zu groß gewesen für mein Tackle. Nach ca 15 min abgerissen, Naja egal.

Wie sah es denn bei euch letztes Jahr aus??

Allerdings habe ich keinen Bock mehr auf Anfeindungen, also bitte Recht Freundlich


----------



## colognecarp (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

Ich habe grade im moment ein projekt an einem rheinhafen laufen, aber bis jetzt nut tote hose |evil: ist warscheinlich wirklich noch was früh im jahr |bigeyes
die letzten 2 jahre hat der rhein mich nicht gesehen, also kann ich dir deine frage nicht konkret beantworten, aber zur zeit scheint nichts zu laufen


----------



## Sash24 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

Moin wo ist ja doch noch leben hier.

Wenn das das Gebiet ist was ich denke, werden wir uns da wohl mal über den weg laufen, magret muss nur noch die erlaubnisscheine bekommen. Leider läßt der Mensch auf sich warten.

Lg hubi


----------



## colognecarp (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

bist du im sav, ich bin in niehl. kann man ja offen drüber reden, so leicht kommt man da nicht rein, min. 2 jahre wartezeit für den hafen :q


----------



## Sash24 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

Yepp, bin im Bayer.

Habsch mir schon gedacht, aber für einen Hafen gibt es ganz begrenzt Jahresscheine. Hab alle Fühler und Tentackel dafür ausgestreckt, hoffe das es nicht nur leere Versprechungen waren.


----------



## Sash24 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

Meinte den Worringer.


----------



## colognecarp (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

Am worringer sitzt grade der Micheal triemer, den könntest du eventuel kennen. wenn du dort futterkampagnen planst könntest du mit dem aneinander geraten, nur zu Info


----------



## Sash24 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

Gut zu wissen, wann ist er denn in der Regel da??? Kann ich mich ja dann absprechen, mit dem Doppelt Füttern kenn ich am Freitag uch wieder mal passiert. Da geht man bei dem Besch.... Wetter raus, und dann hate jemand aus der Jugend bei uns die gleiche Idee#d.


----------



## colognecarp (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

wenn du dich mit dem absprechen willst empfehle ich dir facebook, da bekommst du ihn auf jedenfall ran. die füttern dort so weit ich weis in einem durch bis zum frühjahr, danach sitzt er dann am großen pool von uns. er nutzt den worringer jetzt nur für die wintermonate


----------



## Sash24 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

Das ist der Grund warum ich dort hin wollte, denke bis zur Laichzeit ist es dort sehr interresant.


----------



## colognecarp (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

naja gefangen haben die bis jetzt aber auch nichts :q


----------



## Sash24 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

Ok, wie tief iss der Hafen eigentlich??
Hab gerade mal ne vorstellung in der IG getätigt.:q


----------



## colognecarp (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

hab dich auch bestätigt ! kann ich dir nicht sagen, wie gesagt ich sitze am niehler


----------



## Sash24 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

Hätte ja sein können, aber ne schöne IG iss das lese so en bisschen nebenbei. #r


----------



## colognecarp (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

joa schläft ein bischen ein das ganze


----------



## Sash24 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

OK iss halt immer so, gibt es eigentlich bei euch auch Tageskarten??


----------



## colognecarp (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

wo ? für den hafen nicht


----------



## Sash24 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

Ok, also für den Bleibtreusee weiss ich. Der Worringer halt Jahreskarten, nur die anderen nicht.


----------



## colognecarp (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

für den niehler muss man erst durch die probezeit, und dann zählen noch die sympatiepunkte  ansonten sind die anderen gewässer ausser bleibi vereinsgewässer ohne tageskarten zulass. sollten sie am bleibi auch mal einführen damit da mal ruhe einkehrt


----------



## Sash24 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

ok, schade aber naja iss denke ich mal auch besser so. Bei uns haben wir das eigentlich ganz gut geregelt, denn nur in Begleitung eines Vereinsmitgliedes bekommt man Tageskarten.


----------



## colognecarp (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

geht halt ums geld ne, der pool kostet 8000€ im jahr an pacht


----------



## Sash24 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

ja klar aber bei uns iss es halt nicht anders, haben auch 3 tümpel.


----------



## Sash24 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

Bin mal raus Daddeln die Tage noch mal, muss aber ins Bettchen.


----------



## tenchu (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Rhein*

Hallo Jungs, 

habe mit großem Interesse euren Thread verfolgt und würde auch gerne das Ganze mal bei uns in Angriff nehmen. 
Ich komme aus Linz und bei uns in der Nähe gibt es einen toten Arm in Hammerstein, der wäre meines Erachtens perfekt. Nur leider ist dort seit den letzten 2 Jahren so gut wie nichts mehr gefangen worden außer Schwarzmeergrundeln, daher mache ich mir ernsthaft Gedanken ob es dann wirklich Sinn macht auf Karpfen anzusitzen.

LG aus dem nebligen Linz! 

Tenchu


----------

